# Jon Jones is a snitch.



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/1/12-Questions-for-Jon-Jones-21220



> Jon Jones sounds almost as surprised to say it as people are to hear it.
> 
> "I started training, not fighting but learning how to fight, about a year and a half ago," he said. "It has been two years, actually. I remember Christmas break, I'm done with school, and I decided not to go back for a semester. This is about my two-year anniversary. Everything happens for a reason. Everything just falls into place, you know."
> 
> ...


Snitches get stiches:thumb02: WAR VERA!!!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Lmfao.

This is old news.

I'd snitch on anyone who's not a friend or fam.

Best believe.

Get at me with a restraining order, and a way to make sure I won't get hurt and ANYONE gets snitched on.

Forget armbars, knees, head kicks. I'll hit you with court dates and police reports.

Real talk.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

//////////////////////////////////

Did we learn nothing from the Boondocks episode "Thank You for Not Snitching"
http://www.pp2g.tv/vZHx6Z3U_.aspx

When did doing good become bad?:sarcastic12:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

War Vera


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I like to think of myself as a fan of Brandon's muay thai, but there are several deficiencies in his fight game which concern me:

1. *Strength:* Brandon has a background in greco-roman, but unlike Couture, he tends to get bullied in the clinch. This has not only happened in one fight against one opponent, it has happened several times now. Both Jardine and Couture have gotten a hold of him, pushed him against the cage, and basically had their way with him. 

Brandon's TDD is good, but he's got to do something from the clinch, aside from getting punched in the face repeatedly.

2.* Footwork: *this is his main weakness. He's flat footed, with little lateral movement or in and out movement. He just stands there, right in front of his opponent. 

This makes it very easy for stronger opponents to catch up to him and smother him. This completely negates his ability to strike. 

*Bottom line:* Brandon is too easy to figure out, and his offense, based upon kicks and punches, is rendered ineffective by any opponent who wants to simply wade in, grab him and smother him. 

Jon Jones has way too much offense for Brandon. Brandon is going to wind up as just another notch on Jones' belt.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DahStoryTella said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> This is old news.
> 
> ...


Words can't even being to describe the 'win' that is this post. 

I'm going to save it and gaze upon it whenever I'm feeling blue and in need of 'lulz'. You've changed my life.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

People who take any like away from a guy who openly says he told on kids back when he was a kid....haha. Funny Stuff.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL @ Jones getting hated on for report illegal activities.

/care


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I like to think of myself as a fan of Brandon's muay thai, but there are several deficiencies in his fight game which concern me:
> 
> 1. *Strength:* Brandon has a background in greco-roman, but unlike Couture, he tends to get bullied in the clinch. This has not only happened in one fight against one opponent, it has happened several times now. Both Jardine and Couture have gotten a hold of him, pushed him against the cage, and basically had their way with him.
> 
> ...


While I agree with this post, WAR VERA!!!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

snitching on ppl who smoke weed is the lowest bullshit and Jon Jones lost me as a fan when i heard about this.

i like ppl who just follow laws without questioning them, thinking this is the moral high ground. if you dont want to educate yourself on something thats fine, but dont go trying to support legislation on something you dont even understand.


SHEEP


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

alizio said:


> snitching on ppl who smoke weed is the lowest bullshit and Jon Jones lost me as a fan when i heard about this.


I feel the same way.

I know this is kinda old news but it hasnt posted here. 

And to *The Dark Knight* this is why I dont like Bones Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

alizio said:


> snitching on ppl who smoke weed is the lowest bullshit and Jon Jones lost me as a fan when i heard about this.
> SHEEP


Pathetic! haha....

You bring the laughs!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Snitching for pot to the police is the moral equivalent of telling a drug selling gang someone is using something they don't sell. 

I mean, I don't really care either way, Jones was just kid himself back then, but to frame this as the 'right thing' is as ridiculous, or more ridiculous, than framing it negatively.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Pathetic! haha....
> 
> You bring the laughs!


 pathetic that i would not cheer fighters who's values i despise??

you know whats worse then a real bad guy??

fake good guys.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> Snitching for pot to the police is the moral equivalent of telling a drug selling gang someone is using something they don't sell.
> 
> I mean, I don't really care either way, Jones was just kid himself back then, but to frame this as the 'right thing' is as ridiculous, or more ridiculous, than framing it negatively.


Who really cares?

Point is people get their panties in a bunch enough to stop being a fan because of something a guy admits to doing in what high school? 

Anderson Silva stole his friends girlfriend in high school, OH NO LETS NOT BE A FAN ANYMORE!

haha...hilarious.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

alizio said:


> snitching on ppl who smoke weed is the lowest bullshit and Jon Jones lost me as a fan when i heard about this.
> 
> i like ppl who just follow laws without questioning them, thinking this is the moral high ground. if you dont want to educate yourself on something thats fine, but dont go trying to support legislation on something you dont even understand.
> 
> ...


Read, kid, he was little when he was doing this, he thought he was doing right. It's not like he just snitched out Diaz for having weed last year dude. I support weed being legalized as soon as we come up with a reliable road test for it (which is the main reason it's still illegal). 

Also, no I don't smoke weed, but I don't see much of a problem with it if it's kept in check and people aren't driving around high.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

For the record, my 'War Vera' had nothing to do with this article , this actually was old news. I just feel like someone needs to be pulling for Vera....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

alizio said:


> pathetic that i would not cheer fighters who's values i despise??
> 
> you know whats worse then a real bad guy??
> 
> fake good guys.


fake good guys because he was a goody two shoes and told on people for doing illegal activity? 

get real, you sound like a girl if you care what a fighter did in high school. 

its high school! haha, go pick a fight with a 17 year old. haha


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> This is old news.
> 
> ...


You're so lucky you're in Canada. I don't know about everyone else, don't really care either, but you never snitch. I'm from a small town, but there have been a couple bodies pulled from a nearby river and a whole helluva lot of people spending time in the hospital or getting life flighted out for snitching. Half the time, it's not even a sure thing that they are the one that snitched. He was young so I think we can chalk him being a snitch to being young and dumb. I love him as a fighter so him being a snitch is irrelevant. Basically, this post is directed more at Duh.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who really cares?
> 
> Point is people get their panties in a bunch enough to stop being a fan because of something a guy admits to doing in what high school?
> 
> ...


Its probably as good a reason as any other. I mean people have favourite fighters for much sillier reasons. Is liking GSP because you are Canadian somehow more substantive than disliking Bones because you don't agree with his values??


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

he was a kid!!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

SJ said:


> he was a kid!!!


Sure he was a kid.

So what.

He snitched on a pot smoker and now I dont like him because of something he did as a child. 

So what. :thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

SJ said:


> he was a kid!!!


True, but in his interview is does seem like he's proud of what he did and would probably do it again. Its not like he's talking about it in regret.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This thread is absolutely ridiculous. Everyone in the world has more than likely snitched on someone for something when they were younger. I am willing to bet anything that anyone's favorite fighter has done things in the past that we wouldn't like. To not support a fighter because he told on someone for weed when he was a kid is beyond irrational.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> LOL @ Jones getting hated on for report illegal activities.
> 
> /care


No kidding. Some country we live in I tell ya.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

munkie said:


> You're so lucky you're in Canada. I don't know about everyone else, don't really care either, but you never snitch. I'm from a small town, but there have been a couple bodies pulled from a nearby river and a whole helluva lot of people spending time in the hospital or getting life flighted out for snitching. Half the time, it's not even a sure thing that they are the one that snitched. He was young so I think we can chalk him being a snitch to being young and dumb. I love him as a fighter so him being a snitch is irrelevant. Basically, this post is directed more at Duh.


Aay. If I'm not being bothered, I might not snitch. What's the point? Though if I feel it needs to be done, yeah I'll report illegal activity for no reason.

But if I'm in danger, or threatened somehow by someone's activity, if I'm threatened EVEN SOMEWHAT, I'm coming at them with the mindset like ''I will snitch on you, let you know I snitched on you, then commit a crime to end up in the same cell I put you in, then snitch on you after you assaulted me''

Real talk.

As long as I'm protected and not in danger to do it of course.

If I'm gonna get killed or something if I snitch, then well yeah I'll fall back. But if not, homeboy better be prepared for those court dates and bars of prison.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This thread is absolutely ridiculous. *Everyone in the world has more than likely snitched on someone for something when they were younger*. I am willing to bet anything that anyone's favorite fighter has done things in the past that we wouldn't like. To not support a fighter because he told on someone for weed when he was a kid is beyond irrational.


Okay, you're comparing him saying "I was *always* the kid who snitched on the kids who had pot" with "has more than likely snitched on someone for something". I'd have to disagree with you there.

Yes, I will openly say me being a pot smoker affects my opinion, and I'm happy to say so. I'm not going to get into he tirade of a rant about the medicinal benefits of marijuana, much less it's drastically safer nature compared to alcohol. BUT, I will say, I am a HUGE fan of both these fighters, and although he hasn't lost me as a fan for good, I will be in Vera's corner for the fight.

WAR VERA!!

Say it ain't so, Jonny, say it ain't so.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> True, but in his interview is does seem like he's proud of what he did and would probably do it again. Its not like he's talking about it in regret.


He's a religious goody two shoes. I am not religious at all but I could care less. I don't snitch on people, but I far from care what some fighter did when he was in his teens.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> Aay. If I'm not being bothered, I might not snitch. But if I'm in danger, or threatened somehow by someone's activity, I'm coming at them with the mindset like ''I will snitch on you, let you know I snitched on you, then commit a crime to end up in the same cell I put you in, then snitch on you after you assaulted me''
> 
> Real talk.


I don't even know what to say to that. So..., it's a good thing you're in Canada, nuff said.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

munkie said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. So..., it's a good thing you're in Canada, nuff said.


Agreed.

Bigup!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This thread is absolutely ridiculous. Everyone in the world has more than likely snitched on someone for something when they were younger. I am willing to bet anything that anyone's favorite fighter has done things in the past that we wouldn't like. To not support a fighter because he told on someone for weed when he was a kid is beyond irrational.


Here is where I have a problem with Jon Jones.

Guess what I smoke weed. Almost everyday. I personally think it should be decriminalized in this country and medical marijuana should be legal in all states. And I am highly passionate about the subject.

Jon talks about it like he was doing the correct thing in snitching on people who had weed, which I HIGHLY disagree with. So therefore I dont like him as a fighter because we disagree on something. It isnt that big of a deal but for me it is a deal breaker on weather or not I will support him as a fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have nothing against people who smoke weed, I do think it should be legal, but I won't hate on someone who snitched back when he was younger. If he came out and said he snitched on the guys down the block the other day, I would question that, but I wont hold this against him.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I snitched on some guys selling pot on the school bus once when I was like 8. So f***ing hate me I don't really care. Would I do it now? Of course not. But why would you hate on someone who did that as a kid?? stupid. Besides come the **** on, its a school bus with little kids on it. sell you friggin pot somewhere else meathead... :thumbsdown:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

alizio said:


> snitching on ppl who smoke weed is the lowest bullshit and Jon Jones lost me as a fan when i heard about this.
> 
> i like ppl who just follow laws without questioning them, thinking this is the moral high ground. if you dont want to educate yourself on something thats fine, but dont go trying to support legislation on something you dont even understand.
> 
> ...


I just did some research and found out when Cain Velasquez was in the 3rd grade he told on somebody for cheating on a spelling test. GOD I HATE HIM SO MUCH!:sarcastic12:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> I just did some research and found out when Cain Velasquez was in the 3rd grade he told on somebody for cheating on a spelling test. GOD I HATE HIM SO MUCH!:sarcastic12:


Hhahaha! Damn cheaters! :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Read, kid, he was little when he was doing this, he thought he was doing right. It's not like he just snitched out Diaz for having weed last year dude. I support weed being legalized as soon as we come up with a reliable road test for it (which is the main reason it's still illegal).
> 
> Also, no I don't smoke weed, but I don't see much of a problem with it if it's kept in check and people aren't driving around high.


 
I smoke weed multiple times a day and it doesnt effect my driving in any way shape or form. i have smoked since I was 15....Snitching regardless is a No NO. I would say that im surprised he didnt get his ass beat but....


FTR...weed helps calm alot of people down and although I believe its happened(people crashing cars from weed).....many more people kill drivers because of alcohol and thats legal.....:thumb03:


Honestly, if a comment like this makes you like or dislike a fighter.......change sports...seriously dislikin a fighter most likely will lead to negative comments about that fighter over what.....something has nothing to with what he does in the cage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone should have snitched to the judges at UFC 104 and told them Shogun won the fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> FTR...weed helps calm alot of people down and although I believe its happened(people crashing cars from weed).....many more people kill drivers because of alcohol and thats legal.....:thumb03:


Alcohol does kill more people in car accidents but there is a way to tell whether or not someone is driving while drunk or not.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Alcohol does kill more people in car accidents but there is a way to tell whether or not someone is driving while drunk or not.


 
There is a road side kit that cops have down here that can tell them if you smoked weed within a half hour....raise01: bastards...its true though.....Its a mouth swab of some sort.:thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

A bunch of potheads and drunks on this forum!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> A bunch of potheads and drunks on this forum!


 
"Its from you Dad...I learned it from atching you!!!!!!"



I will never forget that commercial....:thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> "Its from you Dad...I learned it from atching you!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> I will never forget that commercial....:thumbsup:


Lol yeah that was a great commercial. But you still turned out as the bad apple enjoying all those tomatoes...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> Lol yeah that was a great commercial. But you still turned out as the bad apple enjoying all those tomatoes...


 
Yeah with tons in the Bank...LOL Stupid teachers...I kid teachers rock!!!! There are some that suck though, the good ones aren't paid well enough....

I like your fruit/vegetable rebuttle...The hidden humor in there made me ROFL.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Yeah with tons in the Bank...LOL Stupid teachers...I kid teachers rock!!!! There are some that suck though, the good ones aren't paid well enough....
> 
> I like your fruit/vegetable rebuttle...The hidden humor in there made me ROFL.....:thumbsup:


Haha I know, I know. I is smert...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread is full of lulz. It's hilarious how dumb the pot smokers sound when arguing that snitching is bad. It's even funnier that they have no idea how dumb they sound. Then again, they do smoke pot. Stupidity should be expected.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a bad generalization. Not all people that smoke pot are dumb like the super stoners in the movies.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> This thread is full of lulz. It's hilarious how dumb the pot smokers sound when arguing that snitching is bad. It's even funnier that they have no idea how dumb they sound. Then again, they do smoke pot. Stupidity should be expected.


 
Igonrance.....Snitching on anyone isn't generally good!! In essence your calling me stupid which I take high offense to....(no pun intended with the high)...I would counter that smoking pot zones some people in......helps them focus. I took my National Licensing for my Securities Career and passed easily. Test is rated right behind the Bar Exam for attorney's. you know....Law School. I also scored 1280 on SAT's when the top score used to be 1400....My MBA is in Finance.

I made *over* 750k last yr in personal income......

Am I dumb???

Once again...Ignorance, for some its either their way or the wrong way....:thumbsdown: See above post....


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> This thread is full of lulz. It's hilarious how dumb the pot smokers sound when arguing that snitching is bad. It's even funnier that they have no idea how dumb they sound. Then again, they do smoke pot. Stupidity should be expected.


Umm, have you even met a "pot smoker" in person before? Kind of a silly/sweeping/ignorant generalization you just made there buddy :thumbsup:.

As for Bones snitching, of course I don't like that he did it but I don't despise the guy now or anything. Can't really make an informed decision on the matter because we don't really know much about the situation or how old he was or who he snitched on. He just kinda says it in passing so no telling if it was a big deal or not.

I do however feel that snitching on someone for smoking pot is very low, but I would chalk it up in most instances to ignorance stimulated by even more ignorance. Some creeper selling dope to your kids on the playground? yeah thats Snitch worthy. But the punishment for possession of marijuana is far too severe for such a petty 'crime', no need to send somebody to jail.

But Jones seems like a good guy, no hard feelings here...

...but I wasn't rooting for him anyway! WAR VERA!! :thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus. I was implying the people who smoke pot were currently high and were not mentally fit. If you can find a high person who is just as smart as they were before then you should give them a medal/better weed because that generally isn't going to happen.

PS: I don't need your life story. It's the internet.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

munkie said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. So..., it's a good thing you're in Canada, nuff said.


 he is in Regina... nuff said. that mentality would last him 10 min in a Toronto barrio.

I dont like to get all tough and shit but in the past i would beat a kid that like for fun... bragging about snitching on ppl and ******* their lives for things that didnt effect them at all like weed?? seriously deserve your face bashed in and then snitch.

as far as Jones... i dont know him but a snitch is a snitch. ppl learn from mistakes but he is talking like he would do it again and thats what good ppl do.

No Jon, thats what holier then thou insecure bitches like you do. Rat out ppl for no reason.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why Must He Have Been A Snitch!!!!!!


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Jesus. I was implying the people who smoke pot were currently high and were not mentally fit. If you can find a high person who is just as smart as they were before then you should give them a medal/better weed because that generally isn't going to happen.
> 
> PS: I don't need your life story. It's the internet.


Hmm...are you high? :confused02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

alizio said:


> he is in Regina... nuff said. that mentality would last him 10 min in a Toronto barrio.


Also anywhere in the Lower Mainland, Abby especially. 

I've never seen someone so proud of hiding behind the law for any little minor discrepancy that might "bug" him. 

"Real talk" shouldn't be mistaken for "Sissy talk"


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

6toes said:


> Hmm...are you high? :confused02:


lolwut?


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

damn everyone hating on that one poster cuz hes canadian and said he would snicth for the record im from toronto and i would never snitch i think when it comes to ppl doing illegal things the cops can handel it on their own and u callin in and saying some guy has a dego on him is stupid becuase that guy never did anythign to u....


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL @ someone who smoked a joint being mentally "unfit".

That shit just cracks me up.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think that there are people out there that have different things that stimulate them. In my case I smoke not to stimulate but to become more reserved. It's because of anxiety. When I do smoke I become more focused....LOL if you want but its true, and I'm telling you that personally, even though its the INTERNET. I have general anxiety disorder.....(I hate the "disorder" tag that comes with it, should be called just anxiety trouble, but anyway)...from the understanding I have from my Doctor it's something I was born with and there is a chemical imbalance in my head which doesn't allow me to process stress the same you might. Herb helps with this.....

How could you know what that is like if you dont have anxiety??? So on this Internet you might meet a few people who actually fit the bill of capable of doing more or processing more than some who are totally sober. troubling to the sober people out there I know....

Herb is also a wonderful healing agent also observed as part of some Religions.

Your a cool guy Alpha, why dont you try some of this stuff I have....everyone is doin it...LOL

Just sayin...:thumb03: Sent ya rep for rippin


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think that there are people out there that have different things that stimulate them. In my case I smoke not to stimulate but to become more reserved. It's because of anxiety. When I do smoke I become more focused....LOL if you want but its true, and I'm telling you that personally, even though its the INTERNET. I have general anxiety disorder.....(I hate the "disorder" tag that comes with it, should be called just anxiety trouble, but anyway)...from the understanding I have from my Doctor it's something I was born with and there is a chemical imbalance in my head which doesn't allow me to process stress the same you might. Herb helps with this.....
> 
> How could you know what that is like if you dont have anxiety??? So on this Internet you might meet a few people who actually fit the bill of capable of doing more or processing more than some who are totally sober. troubling to the sober people out there I know....
> 
> ...


I suffer from the same thing + insomnia. 

I was a hardcore opponent of marijuana till I was in my mid-20's. Got diagnosed as having a chemical imbalance with insomnia. I tried some weed after a friend who is a everyday smoker kept telling me to try some for _*years*_! What a revelation that was........

It's better than any pills or anything else that any doctor has ever given me. 

And to be honest I HATE smoking, but there are other ways to ingest...:thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Apparently Eddie Bravo and some other guys smoke pot to help them focus on their BJJ. It does different thinks to different people. If you don't try to focus with it you won't, if you do, you might get something useful out of it.

I generally only smoke if others offer, I find its pretty amazing to play sports high. I know I've done things blazed that I otherwise couldn't or wouldn't do sober. Its just a different mind state with its own pros and cons, but its largely _your_ mind state.

I think thats why people get uppity on someone admitting to snitching. Its like why are going to ruin somebodies shit like that for no reason?? Being illegal is not equal to being wrong.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I suffer from the same thing + insomnia.
> 
> I was a hardcore opponent of marijuana till I was in my mid-20's. Got diagnosed as having a chemical imbalance with insomnia. I tried some weed after a friend who is a everyday smoker kept telling me to try some for _*years*_! What a revelation that was........
> 
> ...


 
Use a vaporizer it removes all the tar and shit that makes you cough. I also have the insomnia thing worked in there but meditation is huge with these issues. I think it's kinda why I have such respect for fighters....Karate taught me mental discipline but not mental control. In other words I cant change how my mind works but I can control my actions. Def reco the vaporizer....:thumbsup:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I suffer from the same thing + insomnia.
> 
> I was a hardcore opponent of marijuana till I was in my mid-20's. Got diagnosed as having a chemical imbalance with insomnia. I tried some weed after a friend who is a everyday smoker kept telling me to try some for _*years*_! What a revelation that was........
> 
> ...


I haven't been diagnosed but I feel like I might suffer from a similar anxiety problem. Unfortunately smoking more often than not just amplifies the problem for me, probably because I get paranoid. The exact opposite can happen though which is always nice, but I've cut back on my smoking habits significantly because of this very reason.

Now insomnia on the other hand, once again, no diagnosis but I certainly have difficulty sleeping but this is one thing smoking can always take care of :thumb02:.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Weed affects people differently. If I have a long day of gaming and BSing around then I'll smoke some weed as it helps me play games better. Or I'll smoke with some friends and play some games/spar and what not.

But, the best time to smoke weed is when your watching a thrilling or really engaging movie. When you combine the two, you are literally taken on a journey and you appreciate the flick your watching so much


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

6toes said:


> I haven't been diagnosed but I feel like I might suffer from a similar anxiety problem. Unfortunately smoking more often than not just amplifies the problem for me, probably because I get paranoid. The exact opposite can happen though which is always nice, but I've cut back on my smoking habits significantly because of this very reason.
> 
> Now insomnia on the other hand, once again, no diagnosis but I certainly have difficulty sleeping but this is one thing smoking can always take care of :thumb02:.


 
Your Doc might give you Valium or Xanax at a low dose to help you sleep. If your like me before he would give me Xanax when I would try to sleep and close my eye's I would hold them shut and my eyelids would twitch....cannot keep them closed cuz my mind is racing with today or tomorrows activities....Go see the Doc, and start sleeping well my son....:thumbsup: The Xanax is a benzodiazepine type or class of drug and therefore slightly more addictive or may cause dependancy, so go with the Valium...



@ Spoken...you forgot one other great time to smoke some herb and enjoy the experience....SEX


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Lmfao @ dude who negged me



> u should focus on what u do not what others do let the cops deal with illegal activity


I'd snitch on you, son.

Like I said, if I'm being bothered by criminal activity personally? I'm Snitchin'! If I notice a HIGH LEVEL crime, and It could cause me problems? I'm Snitchin'!

Like I said, ain't no head kicks, armbars, or none of that nonsense from me. I submit dudes and KO them with court dates, jail cells, and that contact known as ''Popo'' on my phone contacts.

Nuff said.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Weed affects people differently. If I have a long day of gaming and BSing around then I'll smoke some weed as it helps me play games better. Or I'll smoke with some friends and play some games/spar and what not.
> 
> But, the best time to smoke weed is when your watching a thrilling or really engaging movie. When you combine the two, you are literally taken on a journey and you appreciate the flick your watching so much


Weed + Swimming = awesome experience........ I miss living near the great lakes


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

This interview has made me hate him for life, no turning back. Personally, someone who would snitch over weed, gets fucked up, and i mean bad. No remorse


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This thread is "smoking" hot....sorry:confused05: Couldn't resist...


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Your Doc might give you Valium or Xanax at a low dose to help you sleep. If your like me before he would give me Xanax when I would try to sleep and close my eye's I would hold them shut and my eyelids would twitch....cannot keep them closed cuz my mind is racing with today or tomorrows activities....Go see the Doc, and start sleeping well my son....:thumbsup: The Xanax is a benzodiazepine type or class of drug and therefore slightly more addictive or may cause dependancy, so go with the Valium...
> 
> 
> 
> @ Spoken...you forgot one other great time to smoke some herb and enjoy the experience....SEX


It's like you're in my head ColdCall!raise01:

That's exactly how it is for me, I just might have to take you're advice. Going to sleep for me is like work, gotta meet very specific requirements for it to even be a possibility.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

6toes said:


> I haven't been diagnosed but I feel like I might suffer from a similar anxiety problem. Unfortunately smoking more often than not just amplifies the problem for me, probably because I get paranoid. The exact opposite can happen though which is always nice, but I've cut back on my smoking habits significantly because of this very reason.
> 
> Now insomnia on the other hand, once again, no diagnosis but I certainly have difficulty sleeping but this is one thing smoking can always take care of :thumb02:.


Like others have said, it affects people differently. I, personally, probably wouldn't benefit from smoking if i had an anxiety problem, it would probably be the opposite. CC and a few others seem to get a positive effect from it though which isn't too surprising since people take it to ease all kinds of physiological and physical disorders.

I personally have a temper problem so i smoke it before work and on breaks so that i don't throw a superman punch at one of the clowns i work with. 

As for Insomnia, i was taking 2 extra strength Nytol a night for around 6 months. Then i started consuming less in the last few hours that i'm up and started taking Melatonin and it feels the same only it's healthier.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Your Doc might give you Valium or Xanax at a low dose to help you sleep. If your like me before he would give me Xanax when I would try to sleep and close my eye's I would hold them shut and my eyelids would twitch....cannot keep them closed cuz my mind is racing with today or tomorrows activities....Go see the Doc, and start sleeping well my son....:thumbsup: The Xanax is a benzodiazepine type or class of drug and therefore slightly more addictive or may cause dependancy, so go with the Valium...
> 
> 
> 
> *@ Spoken...you forgot one other great time to smoke some herb and enjoy the experience....SEX*


Only did it a few times with my ex girlfriend and another girl, both times amazing!!!

Btw, if I saw someone getting jumped/murdered and no one else was around, I'd call the cops. If it's violence towards other people and the situation isn't fair, he needs help that I can't give him.

Of course, if someone threatens me, I'll handle it myself.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

rygu said:


> Like others have said, it affects people differently. I, personally, probably wouldn't benefit from smoking if i had an anxiety problem, it would probably be the opposite. CC and a few others seem to get a positive effect from it though which isn't too surprising since people take it to ease all kinds of physiological and physical disorders.
> 
> I personally have a temper problem so i smoke it before work and on breaks so that i don't throw a superman punch at one of the clowns i work with.
> 
> As for Insomnia, i was taking 2 extra strength Nytol a night for around 6 months. Then i started consuming less in the last few hours that i'm up and started taking Melatonin and it feels the same only it's healthier.


I started myself using melatonin for a few nights but couldn't make it a habit so it didn't end up having much effect. Finished off a pack of sleep-aid pills the other week so I've been roughing it out the past couple weeks.

Hmm, I haven't said anything on topic in a few posts...:confused02:

I wonder if this will actually result in enough of a public fervor to warrant a follow up by Bones. Of course as some have said the news is old so if that was going to happen it probably would have already.

Edit:


Spoken812 said:


> Only did it a few times with my ex girlfriend and another girl, both times amazing!!!
> 
> Btw, if I saw someone getting jumped/murdered and no one else was around, I'd call the cops. If it's violence towards other people and the situation isn't fair, he needs help that I can't give him.
> 
> Of course, if someone threatens me, I'll handle it myself.


Yeah, exactly. Calling the police isn't a bad thing. If you're intent is to help somebody or you're just looking out for your own safety its completely permissible to call the police or report dangerous behavior. You better believe I would call the police if I found out a serial killer lived next door sewing arm chairs out of...arms...

But I can't help but feel like reporting possession of marijuana to the police is an act done simply out of spite or ill-will. No need to put somebody behind bars for something so insignificant to an unnaffected onlooker. In Bones case though, I believe being young and naive played a big role in that, if you were ever put through those drug awareness courses in middle school you know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

snitches get stiches..


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

Honestly, just telling a pot smoker to go away will probably scare the hell out of him anyway...no need to ruin someone's life for a little thing like pot.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

The correlation between getting high and gradually getting "dumber" is ridiculous. Scientifically, they have tried again and again to prove that, but tests prove that as long as you aren't high at the exact moment, you are just as capable as if you don't smoke at all. While I admit that people who are... let's call them "less motivated" in life (e.g. the guy who has worked at Burger King for 4 years), tend to use marijuana at a higher rate than Ph.D's, for example, it doesn't show that smoking weed is the cause for the disparity between occupations and overall lack of motivation, it just shows that people who are *already* suffering from the inability to get their life in track tend to view weed as either an escape from reality, albeit for a short time, or just a thing to do because it facilitates the lifestyle they desire (sitting around, being lazy, no life goals, etc.). Weed makes those things easier to do. However, if weed didn't exist, those people would be either trying hard drugs or not using any drugs, but either way, they would *still* be unmotivated and basically living life without a thought towards their future. Let's be honest, some people are born motivated and some aren't, and weed just helps those people who are born unmotivated have a great time with their $10/hour career. 

On the flip side, I know plenty of people who smoke weed everyday and get straight A's in their University....e.g. someone "very" close to me. :confused05: . This person doesn't smoke when stuff needs to be done, but after stuff is done for school, eh, why not enjoy a fat spliff? Seems alright to me. As long as a weed smoker makes an agreement with him/herself that if weed ever negatively affects their life, then they'll stop, and they abide by those rules...Well no harm, no foul. As for Bones Jones snitching on people...kind of lost a lot of respect for him (if he actually did). A weed conviction can ruin someone's life and career, just because they are enjoying something that will be legal in our lifetime. That's F***** up. I would never snitch on someone unless there was a chance for violence, even if I knew my neighbor was selling three ounces a day, or something. If it was meth, I would, because that shiz will ruin your life and you never know who they give it to.

Long winded, apologies.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Ocelot said:


> Honestly, just telling a pot smoker to go away will probably scare the hell out of him anyway...no need to ruin someone's life for a little thing like pot.


I'm smart when I smoke. I never let innocent bystanders see me, and no one can tell when I'm high anyways. If your smoking in the open in broad daylight, your asking to get busted.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm smart when I smoke. I never let innocent bystanders see me, and no one can tell when I'm high anyways. If your smoking in the open in broad daylight, your asking to get busted.


Once you get a hang of being high in public it gets easier every time


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Talk about a bad day. John snitches on you, then when you go to beat on him, you get laid out. But seriously, what a dick move. Then to brag about it, damned do good Christians thinking they're doing everyone a favor.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

> I'd snitch on you, son.
> 
> Like I said, if I'm being bothered by criminal activity personally? I'm Snitchin'! If I notice a HIGH LEVEL crime, and It could cause me problems? I'm Snitchin'


This has nothing to do with what he said, about snitch of weed. Get your shit straight man, you are looking like a complete idiot. 

Also, im a hater for life on this fool because of this interview. What a twat


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

smoking weed was a revelation for me and the anger issues i had as a youth.

using a vaporizer was a revelation in how much cleaner, easier and cheaper it is to smoke using it.

for those that smoke but havent used a vaporizer, you should really, really, consider it.

went from smoking maybe 3.5g a day to like 1g a day.


----------



## FutureOK (Oct 15, 2008)

Someone hit me in the head with a brick at a party from behind. That left me in hospital with a fractured skull. When I found out who did it I still didn’t snitch. I thought I’d wait for the right moment to get some revenge. I met his girlfriend at a pub she had no idea who I was. I asked, “How he was doing?”’ She said he was doing eight years. So I took her back to my place and did her.

Karma sorts things out in the long run. It changed my life and I got and got my dream job.

I was just brought up, that you don’t snitch!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm smart when I smoke. I never let innocent bystanders see me, and no one can tell when I'm high anyways. If your smoking in the open in broad daylight, your asking to get busted.


Not in Canada. People smoke right outside the hockey stadium and walk right in when they are done. No one cares, nobody even looks twice.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Not in Canada. People smoke right outside the hockey stadium and walk right in when they are done. No one cares, nobody even looks twice.


Man.. I've only dreamed of living in such world..


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Man.. I've only dreamed of living in such world..


Amsterdam!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

well, snitch doesn't have to be a negative word


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

People, did you read the interview?

He's the Pastors son for fecks sake!

What, exactly, would one expect? Hes a product of his upbringing and I cant blame him for that. Leave the man be. He's done nothing wrong.


For the record, I love weed. My volcano is my favourite thing in the world. Before switching to the wonders of vapor, I was having a difficult time with weed as my health was going down hill. It's a completely different experience. Less anxiety. Less chest ache. The sweetest highest highs. In fact I'm filling a bag of the good stuff as I type!


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Go heroine or go home I always say.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, not a fan of snitches and stuff, but lets be real here, he did this a long time ago. I doubt he'd snitch on his close friends or family members or even people in general.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who really cares?
> 
> Point is people get their panties in a bunch enough to stop being a fan because of something a guy admits to doing in what high school?
> 
> ...


well thats completly different seeing as how "stealing" your friends girlfriend doesnt get you in trouble with the law, or anyone for that matter.

To be honest, this snitching bullshit did make me dislike him now, and if youre stupid enough to actually compare and believe that snitching on someone with weed is the same as someone stealing their friends girlfriend, then more power to the person who "will dislike anderson silva for stealing his friends gf" because maybe to him thats enough of a reason not to like him, not that i wud do the same thing

but stop being so ignorant to what others find as offensive and stuff


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Angry pot smokers? Until now I thought that term would have been an oxymoron.

Right or wrong he stands by his convictions as he understands them and was raised. If anything his admission credits his moral fiber and integrity. There is no shame in wanting to pursue a good and virtuous life for yourself and your community to the best of your understanding.

I'm philosophically of the opinion that all drugs should be legalized... your body and your choice and all that... However many people who have this view I don't think consider the societal impacts past their own notions of personal accountability. I think the legalization of marijuana would remove the misnomer that it is a gateway drug. I think it should be handled in a similar manner as alcohol. I also think that the youth in the US do not emotionally mature as fast as youth in some other countries due to the US's increasively conservative culture. If you child proof the world, only children will live in it.

There is always more in the world to understand and everyone is at different points in their journey. If Jones did snitch on pot smoking kids because it offended his values, it is no different than people expressing anger at him for offending theirs.

So anyway, I hear we talk about MMA on this forum?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wanted to post in the dumbest thread ever. Seriously, 9 pages?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DropKick said:


> Just wanted to post in the dumbest thread ever. Seriously, 9 pages?


10, actually.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

wow, first trip here today and I realize how something a fighter does in his teens can ruffle so many feathers....hahah

I smoke pot every now and then, I couldn't care less. Never knew we had such "tough guys" here. "Snitches get sticthes"....haha the kid was in his teens...

So he told on a kid for having a dime bag....big whoop...haha....the laughs in here are endless.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> wow, first trip here today and I realize how something a fighter does in his teens can ruffle so many feathers....hahah
> 
> I smoke pot every now and then, I couldn't care less. Never knew we had such "tough guys" here. "Snitches get sticthes"....haha the kid was in his teens...
> 
> So he told on a kid for having a dime bag....big whoop...haha....the laughs in here are endless.


That's how we do, when we get in the right mood.

When this happens, I go to the training & nutrition forums, my favorite spot to let the knowledge wash the silly of one thread away.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Can't believe this thread got this far... wow.

This shit is worthy of entertainment tonight, guys. You seriously care? Seriously this is as bad as celebrity gossip tabloid rags.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone who read past or around the bold part would see
1.his father is a pastor
2.he admits that he lived a sheltered life
3.he wanted to be a cop when he grew up as a kid and that was the context he used when talking about calling *himself* a snitch.

it sounds like he was joking but lol people want a reason to hate this guy when people like mir,lesnar,rampage and sonnen are perfectly good targets already lol.

Tramai a ten page thread like this proves this guy is on the up and up popularity wise, if someone like wes sims said it would anyone care?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> anyone who read past or around the bold part would see
> 1.his father is a pastor
> 2.he admits that he lived a sheltered life
> 3.he wanted to be a cop when he grew up as a kid and that was the context he used when talking about calling *himself* a snitch.
> ...


If Sims said it no one would care because they'd call bullshit. Sims lies through his teeth constantly. I'm more interested in if someone like Nog, Randy or GSP said it, someone absolutely beloved to MMA fans. 

Also, Legend, you get +rep for being one of three people in this thread to actually read the article.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

DahStoryTella said:


> Real talk.


It just got real people.

raise01:

Truth be told I am laughing my ass off over some of the reactions in here. There is so much rage over Bones snitching on heads when he was a kid you would think he confessed to being a child molester or that he spent his free time hiding HIV infected needles inside payphone coin return slots.

By no means am I telling anyone to chill out - I respect that we all have our hot button issues - but I thought people who enjoyed rockin' the ganj were supposed to be a mellow lot?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lagmonkey said:


> It just got real people.
> 
> raise01:
> 
> ...


wow........just wow.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lagmonkey said:


> It just got real people.
> 
> raise01:
> 
> ...



:smoke01: I am a Mary Jane partaker, actually right now on my day off watching the Big East Tourny 

Couldn't be any more laid back! Jon Jones is gonna be a beast once he gets to be *24*. :thumb02:


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the title got this thread where it is. IDC what he does wen he's a teen. he has grown up. I don't agree with snitching unless someone is being wronged and smoking pot only hurts yourself. *And what's wrong with hiding HIV needles in coin return slots? Don't judge people!!!!*

that was a joke by the way don't want to offend anyone who has been poked by an HIV needle.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont really care i guess but still snitching on kids for weed = gaayyyyy


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

in Canada if a cop catchs u with weed most of the tiem they just take it...but i dont kno about the states how serious of a crime is it?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AceofSpades187 said:


> in Canada if a cop catchs u with weed most of the tiem they just take it...but i dont kno about the states how serious of a crime is it?


Depends on the amount, the area of arrest and history. My brother has been busted for it like 5 times and has never gotten anything but a friend of mine got busted and got a month and 24 hours of community service...


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

damn cops dont care about aything less then 3.5 grams around here:thumbsup:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

my friend got busted while smoking in his car and the cop took his weed, told him to smarten up then drove away.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Weed isn't "bad", possibly ruining someone's future with disproportionate punishment for use, probably is.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

well i can't say much here that hasn't already been said, but i just want to agree and say that i learnt that drugs are bad (not really including weed 100% here) when i was a kid but also that snitches r bitches...so i think Jon Jones just lost a fan =/ not because he snitched as a kid but since he seems to be prod of it. I Just have to agree with Alizios post whos is closest to my own opinion. And if he (Jones) lived where i live he would get his ass kicked brutally back then and i would be one of the ones doing it (good luck with that now tho, i know) lol. Anyway this is a good thing, i love to hate on a good fighter (wich he is) that way i can bet $$ on him and its a win-win situation . Also big LOL at the proud snitch in this thread...poor guy! Like alizio said, snitching isnt the right thing to do, its just a way for insecure ppl who have no friends to get some attention! i myself don't smoke and havn't done for several years but im still pro-cannabis.
Small note on th anxiety/insomnia discussion, Valium is also a benzodiazepine just like Xanax...tho u r right it is more slow-acting so it doesnt cause as many withdrawal symptoms. Sorry for the long post. 





nathan.keith said:


> I think the title got this thread where it is. IDC what he does wen he's a teen. he has grown up. I don't agree with snitching unless someone is being wronged and smoking pot only hurts yourself. *And what's wrong with hiding HIV needles in coin return slots? Don't judge people!!!!*
> 
> that was a joke by the way don't want to offend anyone who has been poked by an HIV needle.


Also this last part made me LMFAO


----------



## mel_progson (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys will all be on the bandwagon again when Bones knocks Boring Vera out with a flying spinning elbow from the handstand position.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

******* hate these kind of people

snitching on ppl when it doesnt concern them


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> I support weed being legalized as soon as we come up with a reliable road test for it (which is the main reason it's still illegal).



Not trying to single you out or anything, but that is NOT the reason it's illegal. If that was the case, then alcohol would be illegal as well as other legal drugs(Ambien, oxy, vicodan, Nyquil etc..). Weed's illegal for political and economical reasons.



> Soojooko said:
> 
> 
> > People, did you read the interview?
> ...


Yeah I agree, he's just ignorant on the subject. He's a product of his upbringing. I was looking into buying a volcano but that shit is like 500 dollars. I bought a cheaper version, but it takes like 4 times the amount to get high :-(.

Doesn't matter, I'm done, starting April 1st I quit. As much as I love it I think it's time I moved on.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha Loves Bones good for him and if he snitches on you learn your lesson or fight him bitches! War Bones! Plus smoking is for people who can't handle drinking!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

IP4K said:


> Haha Loves Bones good for him and if he snitches on you learn your lesson or fight him bitches! War Bones! Plus smoking is for people who can't handle drinking!


I am sure he probably snitched on the underage drinkers also...:thumb03:


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> I am sure he probably snitched on the underage drinkers also...:thumb03:


Nope haha, cause im from Endicott and he went to my high school I got a better idea than you sweet heart ;*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You mean I have to pick one, between smoking or drinking??


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

I hope no one ever snitches on the elementary school bus driver for toking up before taking the kids home. Just ignore the law if you don't agree with it- it all works out in the long run.

Who uses the term "snitch" anyway? What are we all 13 or in gangs?


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I really don't see the big deal, sounded like he was a teachers pet type of kid growing up.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Not trying to single you out or anything, but that is NOT the reason it's illegal. If that was the case, then alcohol would be illegal as well as other legal drugs(Ambien, oxy, vicodan, Nyquil etc..). Weed's illegal for political and economical reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... sure that's not an April fools day joke? :thumb02:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

munkie said:


> You're so lucky you're in Canada. I don't know about everyone else, don't really care either, but you never snitch. I'm from a small town, but there have been a couple bodies pulled from a nearby river and a whole helluva lot of people spending time in the hospital or getting life flighted out for snitching. Half the time, it's not even a sure thing that they are the one that snitched. He was young so I think we can chalk him being a snitch to being young and dumb. I love him as a fighter so him being a snitch is irrelevant. Basically, this post is directed more at Duh.


Where do you live a ghetto???


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

That's probably why they drug test bus drivers. Because it's not anyone's job to enforce the law except law enforcement, unless someone is being harmed. On the other hand snitching probably got Jon where he is today. You get pretty tough when you get your a** kicked through school.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

nathan.keith said:


> That's probably why they drug test bus drivers. Because it's not anyone's job to enforce the law except law enforcement, unless someone is being harmed. On the other hand snitching probably got Jon where he is today. You get pretty tough when you get your a** kicked through school.


This is f8cking hilarious. If someone had narced me for smoking pot in school, I would damnsure have taken my revenge. 

Don't think I would have stepped to Bones, even in HS, I'm sure he could still have wiped up the floor with me.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> smoking weed was a revelation for me and the anger issues i had as a youth.
> 
> using a vaporizer was a revelation in how much cleaner, easier and cheaper it is to smoke using it.
> 
> ...


You sound like me alizio....



DropKick said:


> Just wanted to post in the dumbest thread ever. Seriously, 9 pages?


Funny, thought this thread would die when i saw this post....



TraMaI said:


> Can't believe this thread got this far... wow.
> 
> This shit is worthy of entertainment tonight, guys. You seriously care? Seriously this is as bad as celebrity gossip tabloid rags.


It's a bullshit thread...



Thelegend said:


> anyone who read past or around the bold part would see
> 1.his father is a pastor
> 2.he admits that he lived a sheltered life
> 3.he wanted to be a cop when he grew up as a kid and that was the context he used when talking about calling *himself* a snitch.
> ...


 

Close Thread:thumbsdown:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

you know i come down to Cali once a year for the LAPC Poker tourny.

but mostly just to smoke. haha.

should put this forum on its head and meet up with me, vapor some buds up and try n get a CharlieZ autograph for my kids while im in Cali.


----------

